# Make the site more cute



## The Fool (Aug 30, 2020)

How can we make Kiwi Farms more cute? I'm talking full on moe moe fren chat, deadass knucklehead paling around, complimenting each other on our bento.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Aug 30, 2020)

Idk man maybe we should make the site less shit first


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 30, 2020)

Just switch to kawaii theme dummy


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Aug 30, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Just switch to kawaii theme dummy



We can change the kiwifarms appearance to "kawaii" but I wish it were more dramatic. 

You know how in Ralph's thread, "you're gonna carry that gunt" stays on the screen? In kawaii mode, we should have a cute kiwi bird that stays on the screen at all times.

Instead of gray and black, use shade of teal and baby blue to match the pink/purple. 

Use a different font style... comic sans? 

How much money will make this happen?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 30, 2020)

Fascist Ferret said:


> Use a different font style... comic sans?


Comic sans is not cute.


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Aug 30, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Comic sans is not cute.


Oh shit, what about glitter text? Everything glitter text.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 30, 2020)

Free estrogen for everybody!
That ought to gay the site up.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 30, 2020)

Fascist Ferret said:


> Oh shit, what about glitter text? Everything glitter text.


Sounds pretty ita


----------



## soft kitty (Aug 30, 2020)

mandatory kitty avatars.


----------



## Next Task (Aug 31, 2020)

More posts about nice things and things to make fun of, fewer posts about horrible crimes that just make you depressed and angry. I'm not even really talking about politics, riots and obscene levels of idpol threads, though they can definitely be a bit much - I mean when there's things like a spate of posts about kids or animals getting tortured or killed. They're not fun. 

There's certain threads which have just become MATI sperging without any joy, but that's a subjective line. But I think it's a bit more clear cut when there's just sadbait or ragebait waves. 

Or, in case that's too serious of an answer: kys faggot.


----------



## I Love Beef (Aug 31, 2020)

Kawaii theme admittedly needs a gijinka mascot for the logo. Get the guys on the mascot thread in on this.

Also more kiwi/lime green.


----------



## knobslobbin (Aug 31, 2020)

needs more glitter


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 31, 2020)

knobslobbin said:


> needs more glitter



Glittertext?


----------



## knobslobbin (Aug 31, 2020)

There's lots of glitter text in the amberlynn threads.


----------



## Maskull (Aug 31, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Just switch to kawaii theme dummy


Kawaii theme is nowhere near cute enough.

There should be an eyeglaring 2kewt version of the site like a teenage girl's geocities webpage.


----------



## stets (Aug 31, 2020)

Replace random.txt with a random Pixyteri picture.  Cuteness achieved.


----------



## FlappyBat (Aug 31, 2020)

I personally think we should have kawiifarms.net redirect here, but default to the kawii theme.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 31, 2020)

Cute emotes. Where's a cute kiwi


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 31, 2020)

Maskull said:


> Kawaii theme is nowhere near cute enough.



i agree tbh. keep kawaii but mybe something like this could be added to themes


----------



## Maskull (Aug 31, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> i agree tbh. keep kawaii but mybe something like this could be added to themes
> View attachment 1560937


There needs to be a tacky flashing Kiwi Farms gif logo too.

I use kawaii theme because I think it's the easiest on the eyes. I would however like to see a garish option. I'm sure it'd take more effort than it's worth to create and implement.

Edit: I'm going to beat up @Y2K Baby.


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 31, 2020)

Maskull said:


> There needs to be a tacky flashing Kiwi Farms gif logo too.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 31, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> View attachment 1560966


BP style.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Aug 31, 2020)

Fascist Ferret said:


> We can change the kiwifarms appearance to "kawaii" but I wish it were more dramatic.
> 
> You know how in Ralph's thread, "you're gonna carry that gunt" stays on the screen? In kawaii mode, we should have a cute kiwi bird that stays on the screen at all times.
> 
> ...


I'm retarded as shit so I'm gonna try to make this, can't make any promises that it won't take a few hours to days, the site as a whole, especially in the CSS part, is fucking messy.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Aug 31, 2020)

Twinkie said:


> View attachment 1560966


This looks like the sign for a Kiwi Farms Miami brothel


----------



## byuu (Aug 31, 2020)

Be the change you want to see and end every post in uwu.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Aug 31, 2020)

dinoman said:


> mandatory kitty avatars.



I agree that kitty avatars should be mandatory.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 31, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> Be the change you want to see and end every post in uwu.



hmm mawby iw'll take ur advice uwu


----------



## Orion Balls (Aug 31, 2020)

I Love Beef said:


> Kawaii theme admittedly needs a gijinka mascot for the logo. Get the guys on the mascot thread in on this.
> 
> Also more kiwi/lime green.


Doesn't Kiwi-chan already exist?


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Aug 31, 2020)

The Fool said:


> hmm mawby iw'll take ur advice uwu


owo Maybe we shouwd make a petition and dedicate the funds fwom the nyext mewch to making the "kawaii" design mowe kawaii ;;w;;  And evewything on site gets automaticawwy wun thwough this:


			https://honk.moe/tools/owo.html


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Aug 31, 2020)

We make it pink and white


----------



## The Fool (Aug 31, 2020)

What I expect when I log on to kiwi farms dot net:


Spoiler









The reality:


Spoiler


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 31, 2020)

The Fool said:


> What I expect when I log on to kiwi farms dot net:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Childe (Aug 31, 2020)

I pewsonyawwy think this site couwd do with being cutew, as the kawaii theme as it is isn't too kawaii, it's just puwpwe. I pwopose we do a totaw wehauw and hiwe some tumbww theme codews to make this site twuwy spawkwe and shinye wike the kawaii it was awways meant to be.


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Aug 31, 2020)

Miel67 said:


> We make it pink and white


My eyes huwt when the site is white


----------

